
Ask HN: How do you get good bug reports from internal dogfooding? - navneetloiwal
At the various companies that I have worked developing consumer mobile apps, it has been a struggle getting the extended team to report bugs in a usable manner (both quantity and quality). Almost always the majority of reports are given by walking over to a dev or slacking them.<p>Any tools or process that has worked for you to gather good bug reports -- making it easy both for the reporter, and for the devs?
======
tsaitommy
For iOS apps, I use TestFlight, and Slack/emails/SurveyMonkey forms for
collecting bugs and feedback. I'd be interested in a better workflow too!

